# الانجيل المعاش



## sant felopateer (20 يونيو 2007)

_الانجيل المعاش هذه الكلمتين التى اطلقت على القمص/ ابونا بيشوى كامل عندما صعد الى ربه و تنيح بسلام عام 1980 م ، ما كان الناس ينظرون اليه الا قديس و منفذ لوصايا الابن طبق الاصل حتى اسمه يتفوه على لسان جميع كقديس عظيم ، لكن البعض منا يسال ما معنى انجيل المعاش؟ لماذا اطلقوا عليه هذا الاسم؟_

- معنى كلمة " الانجيل المعاش":
*انجيل المعاش تعنى الانجيل المطبق ، فكل حرف فيه يعيش فى احشائنا و راسنا ، فننفذ كلمات الابن كوصايا تسير فى مجرى حياتنا كالمياه .. فيكون قانونا الاول الذى تنبع تنبع منه الافكار و الافعال و الحواس هو الانجيل ،  ام يكتب الانجيل على يد انبياء و رسل و تلاميذ لمجرد قراة او معرفة لكن كى نتعلم منه كيف يكون تاثيره عميقا فى مكنون قلبنا ، عندما نقرا سفر او قصة نبى تجد فيها رسالة من الله لك يا انسان ففى قصة ابراهيم نتعلم منه كيف ننفذ كلمات الرب حتى نسير الى الاحسن فى سيرتنا و من قصة بولس نتعلم كيف نكون كبرج حصين لايماننا. فكلمات الانجيل هى كلمات الله تخيلوا ان الانجيل هو الصلة التى تربط الله و الانسان. لكن للاسف بعد لا يكترث بقراته فيبقى على رف مغطى بالغبار ، فهل يسمع الانسان صوت الله؟*

- لماذا ابونا بيشوى كامل انجيل معاش؟
ا*لاجابة هنا هى سيرته كما انه قال قى وعظة له مقولة اثرت فى تاثير كبير فظلت هذه المقولة كحجر راسخ فى راسى و هى: اذا انت كنت عاوز تعرف يعنى ايه انجيل معاش اقرا سيرة قديس
و كما قال البابا شنودة الثالث فى كتاب حروب الشيطان: اقرا سيرة قديس و ترى كيف انتصر على الشيطان. فاذا القديسين يمثلون انجيل معاش و سيف ايمان يقطع جذور الخطية و يظلون فى وليمة الاب السماوى.*
_سنحكى قصة ابونا بيشوى كامل:
نشاته:
ولد فى محافطة الشرقية و انتقل الى الاسكندرية ليدرس علم جيلوجيا فى قسم العلوم ، فاضطر الى الذهاب الى كنيسة العذراء بمحرم بك و كان مواظب على حضور الاجتماعات و اجتماعات الصلاة و الندوات. فكان كل خميس يجلس فى ركن وحيدا لا يتكلم او يحتك مع اشخاص اخرين فكان يحضر الاجتماع ثم ينصرف بهدوء. فزهل الخدام بهدوءه و جاذبيته التى نالت اعجاب الجميع . فاحبه الخدام حتى انهم سالوه ما رايك ان تشارك فى الخدمة؟ قال لهم بهدوء: حاضر فاذ ابتسماته و كلمة حاضر اصبحتا سبب احترامه من الجميع ، فلذلك اعجب اب الكنيسة به جدا لدرجة انه كان يسمع اقتراحاته و يطبقها فكانت عقليته كموضع اهتمام من الجميع فابرز نفسه بين جميع بصورة الشاب الملتزم قليل الكلام و منفذ وصايا الله ، فكان خادما لاعدادى فى بادىء الامر و كان يعلم البراعم الصغار كيف يعترفوا و يتوبوا و كيف يدخل المسيح فى داخلهم ثم اصبح خادما لثانوى فكان يشجع شباب ثانوى بالجلوس فى اجتماعات الخدام حتى يتخذونهم كقدوة صالحة يتمسكون بها فى حياتهم الروحية. فانبهر الخدام منه حتى انه كان يقوم بنشاطات داخل الكنيسة شديدة النشاط حتى انه كان يتناول الغذاء مع عم بولس الفراش و يهون على الجميع فاصبح كجزء النشيط فى الكنيسة حتى كان اطفال اعدادى دائما يروه نائما على رخام الكنيسة و لا يعرفون كيف يخدمونه لانه كان منهمك فى تاسيس كنيسة صالحة و لا يزال عمره يترواح بين 17 و 21 سنة! و فوق كل هذا كان علمانى و لم يرسم ابا! فمن اقتراحاته فى تاسيس مدارس احد هى: 1) جعل المدراس الاحد بدلا من ان تكون خارج الكنيسة داخل كنيسة الام 2) جعل اجتماعات الشباب الخريجين كل سنة فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية 3) جعل الكنيسة تهتم بالخدام و تزودهم بالمعلومات الكافية ليصبحوا مهيئين فى مواجهة حياة الخدمة و الكثير و الكثير من الاقتراحات لولا وجوده لكانت مدارس الاحد لم تصبح كالتى نعرفها اليوم و كل هذا حدث لانه كان موضع احترام من الجميع حتى انه نهض بالكنيسة القبطية الى اعلى درجات العلم و المجد و اصبحت الكنيسة كاعظم مجمع لعلوم و الحياة الروحانية و حب الله._
_
- حياة البتولية:
فكان منذ طفولته يتمنى ان يصبح بتولا لله و يكون كنذر لله ، فكان مواظبا على الذهاب الى دير السريان و الصلاة تحت انبوب القديس العظيم الانبا بيشوى و اخذ حبه لمسيح ينمو فاكثر و اكثر كبذرة صغيرة ارتوت بمياه الانجيل فاصبحت كشجرة كبيرة تتفرع منها ثمار مفيدة للجميع. فصمم ان يصبح راهبا للمسيح لكنه صدم بخبر تعب والده فحزن و عاد الى بيته و بعد ان تحسن والده بقليل عاد الى دير يركع امام انبوب الانبا بيشوى قائلا له: ليتنى كنت راهبا و اسمى بيشوى مثلك. فرجع يرعى والده مجددا ثم اصبح كاهنا بتولا لم يمس امراته قط ، فكان دائما يدخل غرفته و يصلى للمسيح .... من هنا زادت معجزاته و انجزاته و بدات حياة القداسة حتى نحياته عام 1980م._

_ماذا نتعلم من ابونا بيشوى؟_
_*كان ابونا بيشوى كرجل مستقيم متسلح بالانجيل ، فكان نشيطا و هادئا و متواضعا يتقبل الامور بصدر رحب مهما كانت مسواءها فهذا الرجل كان نظره الى الملكوت هو اهم شىء و لا يهمه اى شىء فى الدنيا سوى عبادة الرب ، فمسك حياته بيده و اعطاها للمسيح ليس هذا فقط بل كانت كل قطرة عرق منه تنزل من جبينه من اجل المسيح و لم يقدر احد ان يعلق عليه و ان يصبح عدوه لانه كان متمسك بتعاليم الانجيل ، فكان يعلم الانسان كيف يخرج من شهوات جسده كالطير مربوط بسلاسل قوية ، فكان يدعو الانسان الى ترك جسده بعيدا و يصل الى حياة الروحانية العالي*_ة
_
وصايا الانجيل:_
*اذا اردت ان تصبح مثله كل الذى عليك ان تنفذ وصايا الانجيل كمثل الذى قالها الابن فلا تزن و لا تكذب و لا توشى و لا تاخذ الرشوة و لا تسرق و لا تحقد و لا تحسد و لا تقتل و لا تهتم بامور الدنيا اكثر من امور الرب ، فاذا لاحظتم جاذبيته نبعت من هدؤه و احترامه فكان خير مثال فى امور الروحانية ، و ايضا قلة الكلام قد تؤدى الى نتائج حسنة كقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: اما تكلمت فاخطات و ندمت لكن عندما صمت فلم اندم ابدا. فالصموت يعتبر وسيلة تسهيل لاعطاء الله فرصة للارسال كلمته لنا كما مريم اخت لعازر كانت تجلس تحت قدمى المسيح و تسمع حتى اكرمها المسيح. و نرى اهم جزء فى ابونا بيشوى هو الاحترام فبسبب حبه للناس احبه الناس جميعا فاذا احب الانسان الجميع سيبادله كله نفس الشعور و العكس صحيح كما ان المحبة صفة من الله ، الله محبة من يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله و لم يفرق ابونا بين مسلم و مسيحى لذلك امن عدد من المسلمين بايمانه لانه كان خير مثال للاحترام .*


----------



## فادية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*

شكرا عزيزي سانت على موضوعك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mrjh (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*

---------------------
اضنك عارف المثل الي يقول 
الضحك بلا سبب من ..............................
ما اظنش ان الموضوع يضحك ولو حضرتك مش فاهم حاجه يبقى احترم نفسك واسكت 
المشرفه (فادية )


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*

*موضوع بحث رائع أخي فيلوباتير,
شكراً لتعبك.
ربنا يكون معانا بشفاعة أبونا بيشوي اللي فعلاً أعطى كل حياته بأمانه للي مات عشانه. 

بعد إذنك سانت فيلوباتير أنا كنت فاتحة موضوع في سير القديسين عن أبونا العظيم بيشوي
وحاطيت لينك موضوعك في نفس الموضوع بتاعي على شان نلم بكل المعلومات عن أبونا 
وناخد بركة كلنا.*


----------



## أرزنا (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*

*سلام المسيح:*

*تحية طيبة لك وشكرا لأنك عرّفتني بفكرة على الأبونا بيشوى*


----------



## sant felopateer (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*



فادية قال:


> شكرا عزيزي سانت على موضوعك الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
ميرسى يا فادية على ذوقك و كلامك الجميل و تشجعيك لاعضاء المنتدى فعلا اتمنى ليكى كل خير*


----------



## sant felopateer (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*



mrjh قال:


> ---------------------
> اضنك عارف المثل الي يقول
> الضحك بلا سبب من ..............................
> ما اظنش ان الموضوع يضحك ولو حضرتك مش فاهم حاجه يبقى احترم نفسك واسكت
> المشرفه (فادية )



*بعد اذن حضرتك عيب كده مسمعتش عن ادب الحوار ترضى ان حد يدخل موضوع و يتكلم بطريقة سخرية كده من فضلك البس نضارة*


----------



## sant felopateer (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*



Anestas!a قال:


> *موضوع بحث رائع أخي فيلوباتير,
> شكراً لتعبك.
> ربنا يكون معانا بشفاعة أبونا بيشوي اللي فعلاً أعطى كل حياته بأمانه للي مات عشانه.
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ليكى جدا يا انشتايشيا على ردك الجميل و ذقوك الاجمل و على فكرة انا مبسوط من موضوعك جدا و كنت اتمنى اننا نقرب صورة ابونا بيشوى كامل للمسيحيين علشان يقتدوا بيه لانه فعلا انجيل معاش و اتمنى لكى السعادة و الحظ السعيد*


----------



## sant felopateer (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الانجيل المعاش*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> *تحية طيبة لك وشكرا لأنك عرّفتني بفكرة على الأبونا بيشوى*



ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا سليمان و انا اللى ميرسى علشان عرفتنى على مارشربل و القديسين فى لبنان و فعلا حاجة تفرح اما نيجى نتحد مع بعض فى توحيد كنيستنا زى ما ربنا يتمنى و الرب يبارك حياتك ايها الابن العزيز


----------

